# FS: 150 Gallon Tank



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

Like the title says, its a 150 gal tank 

Best offer takes it. Would like to start at $180


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

really? did you even bother to glance at the guidelines for posting a classified ad here? this is a prime example of why we NEED required fields. just sayin'.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Pictures help too


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

m99644088 said:


> Like the title says, its a 150 gal tank
> 
> Best offer takes it.


You need to post a selling price for your tank. Here are the classified rules so that you may familiarize yourself with them: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-3084/ . I'll add FS (for sale) to the title for you. It would really help your sale if you give some basic information like measurements, brand, condition, etc.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not just make them have a minimum required post before they can post in classified? Would be easier IMO.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

With all due respect...this is not the thread to discuss that topic on. How bout everyone quit breaking other rules and posting on this ad unless you are interested in the tank. If you want to bring it to a mods attention, that something is breaking a rule then refer to this: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...48/how-report-bad-post-private-message-33713/ please and thank you.


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

touchy crowd... 
there i edited my post. And making a minimum requirement does nothing. People just post random things to get past that restriction.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Is it just the tank or does have filters heaters etc.


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

its just the tank


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

I can throw in a fuval 204 without the hoses


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

How much extra would it be


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

just the bare tank, no stand or canopy/lid? what shape is the tank in? scratches, holds water, slow leaks, resealing required? i'm interested in the tank, but would like some more info to decide. pix would be nice too.


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

Its just the tank, It holds water, has no leaks but needs some tlc

I would include the filter for free since im not using it anymore and it does not have the hoses.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Any pics? do you have the measurements?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What kind of TLC does it require? What are the dimensions of the tank? Pictures would help lots.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

has a pic on his CL ad: 150 Gallon aquarium PRICE DROP I believe it is a 6' tank but do not remember the other measurements


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sold

!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

time to close the post.


----------

